# Just another cigar pen



## ldb2000 (Nov 24, 2010)

This is my entry for the penmakers challenge that Dennis (Soligen) is running in the advanced penmakers forum . If you haven't checked it out , you should . Make a pen and join in the fun . 
It is a kitless cigar pen . It's made with some Mesquite and a cigar tube and transmission . I got the cigar band from Peter (aggromere) . I really like the way this one came out . I used my new CA finish (no , I'm not telling , it's a secret :biggrin , the pictures don't really show it but it really shines .



 








As always , comments are welcome .


----------



## RAdams (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice incorporation of the nib and twist seam! Looks really good. Don't try to light it up!


----------



## el_d (Nov 24, 2010)

Really feekin cool Butch, Nice stuff.


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Nov 24, 2010)

Love your pen pen butch.Just an idea but i think it would really pop if you had a black band of Ebony at the top of the label with your ca finish.Just my 2 cents but anyway you did a wonderful job on the challenge.


----------



## Christian (Nov 24, 2010)

That is stunning!  I will now spend the next 6 months trying (failing) to get even close.

Christian


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 24, 2010)

Very nice as always, Butch!!

Good luck in the competition!!

Andrew


----------



## RAdams (Nov 24, 2010)

lazylathe said:


> Very nice as always, Butch!!
> 
> Good luck in the competition!!
> 
> Andrew


 


That's the beauty of it! 


HE ALREADY WON!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

It isn't really a competition. More of a personal challenge issued to the masses. Anyone can enter, and it is no real loss if you don't succeed. In fact, even if you try and fail, you still gain experience! And as my dad always said... "Experience comes disguised as hard work".


----------



## aggromere (Nov 24, 2010)

That looks really great Butch.  You do some amazing stuff!


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 24, 2010)

All good stuff, Butch. The finish looks cool. Mesquite is sorta like a cat. It has a mind of it's own about whether or not to accept CA! The precision at the twist and label makes this pen.

Personally, I like pens with clips because I tend to roll the off the desk. A CLIP WOULD RUIN the look of this pen.  Perhaps adding a matching cigar box pen case would  keep it on my desk. Please make the pen box before you send this pen to me


----------



## Pioneerpens (Nov 24, 2010)

That is really cool Butch!  I am always amazed at your pens!  I'm going to have to give this kitless thing a try one of these days...Very nice!


----------



## wizard (Nov 24, 2010)

Butch, That is a beautiful pen ! Your skills are truly amazing! Doc


----------



## bensoelberg (Nov 24, 2010)

New secret CA finish, eh?  If I had to guess, I'd say you changed the color of your socks.


----------



## CaptG (Nov 24, 2010)

Outstanding job Butch.  You are an inspiration.


----------



## scotian12 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great job Butch. Super finish.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks really cool Butch!


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone . This is the kind of pen I enjoy making the most , I just wish I could make the transmissions my self as well . There are several challenges to making something like this but nothing that anyone who can turn a kit pen couldn't do if they tried . The hardest part is step drilling the holes and even that is not that hard , you just have to layout and measure everything accurately . This is also a perfect reason for having a collet chuck , while it could be done with just an adjustable mandrel the collet chuck makes it so much easier . 
If you haven't checked out Dennis's Challenge thread , go check it out and "Challenge" yourself .
I didn't put a clip on this one because I was trying for the illusion of a cigar but a clip could be easily added to the design with only a slight modification . 
I may divulge my CA finish at some point in time but it goes against every other CA finish application I have ever read about or heard of and I don't want to argue with those who will say "You can't do that" . All I will say is that I have used it on several woods that people have problems with and it worked on everyone without any problems , It can be left as a beautiful satin finish or buffed to a high shine with equal ease . Be expecting to see allot more of it in the future .


----------



## boxerman (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow that is a really cool pen.


----------



## gwilki (Nov 25, 2010)

Ho Hum. You're right, Butch. It's just another cigar pen.


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 25, 2010)

Great work Butch, as always!


----------



## bking0217 (Nov 26, 2010)

That is truly incredible. You have raised the bar for me.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 26, 2010)

Great looking Cigar Butch!


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 26, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> I may divulge my CA finish at some point in time but it goes against every other CA finish application I have ever read about or heard of and I don't want to argue with those who will say "You can't do that" . All I will say is that I have used it on several woods that people have problems with and it worked on everyone without any problems , It can be left as a beautiful satin finish or buffed to a high shine with equal ease . Be expecting to see allot more of it in the future .



When people come out with "Than will never work!","You can't do that!" it is usually because they either have no imagination or are just too lazy to move off their ass to try it.
Alright, I'll go ahead and thee you "You can't do that", now go right ahead and prove me wrong.:wink:  Go ahead.  I double dog dare you!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

People through out time have laughed and ridiqueled the inovators.  At least today most of the time they are not stoned or burned to death or hanged from the nearest tree.  If you will tell me about your new CA finish, I promise not to laugh.  hehehe  Yea, sure.
Charles


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice, smokeless cigar.


----------

